# Newbie Here - Like way wet behind the ears newbie



## Hoppy60 (Aug 14, 2020)

Hi everyone!   We just purchased our 1st camper.....ever!!  We are both super excited.  We purchased a 2017 Jayco Eagle HT 27.5RLTS.  I am curious about how y'all keep things in the cabinets and cupboards while the unit is being towed. I don't want to have to spend several hours arranging cabinets/cupboards once we set up camp.  Is there a published list of items every camper MUST have?  I am thinking this will be a trial and error type of experience?  I have so many questions but this is the biggest one by far for me right now.


----------



## Sheen62 (Sep 26, 2021)

Just joined the forum and see your post here from a year ago.  We just purchased our first ever travel trailer and will be picking it up in a couple of weeks.  Disappointed that you didn't get any replies to your questions here, but I'm wondering if you made any discoveries on your own pertaining to your questions that you could share with us.  Happy camping!


----------



## josekelvin (Nov 16, 2021)

I think the reason there was no reply to the post is because of the title. I was also expecting to see something else when I open the thread. Next time I will advise your thread title should be very close to what you are asking about e.g. "arranging caravan cabinet" or "need help with camper cupboard". This will attract people to the discussion


----------

